# My MRI - lower abdomen (uk)



## nevilletanner

Hi,

Thought i would tell my experiance for a MRI SCAN which was done today at neath port talbot hospital in wales (uk).
This should give you a good idea of what to expect.

I recieved a appointment over three weeks ago, included with this was a diet sheet which i had to start two days before, 
The diet is pretty flexible as all it is is a low fibre choice of food ( which i allready was doing anyway) and a restriction on NILL BY MOUTH from midnight on the day of the scan.

*make sure you arrive a hour before the scan time as you need this to drink the fluid they give you.*

On arrival at the hospital i had to fill in a questionare about health and any possible particles of metal that maybe in my body, 
Due to doing a bit of welding  a few weeks before i had to have a x-ray on my eyes to double check there was no metal splinters there.

After the results of the x-ray being clean then i was given a foul tasting medicine to take to help with the passage of the fluid, 
Your then given approx 1 litre of fluid (looks like water) which i was allowed to add a squash what i had brought with me ( robinsons orange with barley, covered any bad taste there was), 
Your given between 50 mins and a hour to complete this back in the waiting room. 

*NOTE YOUR ARE NOT ALLOWED TO GO FOR A POO ONCE YOU START*, 

*go on arrival to the hospital even if you dont want to.*

After 50 mins i was called into a pre-mri room, where i had to change into a hospital gown,

From there you are sat down where a nurse tries to distract you while the other nurse inserts a needle  into your vein at the elbow :voodoo: (in my case this happened twice as the first time the needle poped out leaving a nice 8 inch puddle of blood and my lower arm covered - the give away was when the nurse said "ermm dont look down" lol as if i woudnt look).

After another couple of cups full of the squash/fluid i was taken into the mri room, told to lay down on my back and given a little bulb press which is basically a panic button, 
There was music in the backgroung but you cant really hear it. the nurse then explains what happens.

They then do a few runs in the mri to check if the fluid has got to your intestines, in my case it hadnt so i was told to lay on my side for ten mins, By this time i was really in need of going for a poo but again your not allowed to.

Again you go back into the mri, this time its all ok to continue, 
You are told to breath in, breath out, hold your breath many times over, usually holding for 10 to 20 seconds, 
There is a fair bit of noise from the mri and a bit of vibration, it can feel as if your inclosed in it but i didnt find this a issue, the only trouble i had was trying to not let go of my bowels and the strange sensation on your belly ( like a slight tugging but not uncomfatable), 
After about ten mins of this they then tell you that there going to insert a drug to relax your intestines (i was so gratefull for this as it also stopped the urge to goto the toilet which was getting to a critical state by this time), then a few more scans, then they tell you there going to inject a die - after this there are a few more scans done but no holding breath ( good job as it takes several minutes to complete)

On leaving the room your pointed to the toilet, belive me its the only place you want to be after the scan, After getting dressed and having the needle removed your free to go home.

Dont hang about you will need the toilet again very soon where you will be releasing all that water you had to drink, this carries on for many hours after so make sure you have plenty of very soft toilet paper or better still baby wipes.

After a few hours i managed to eat a few slices of toast and went to bed for a couple of hours, Couldnt eat dinner that night and reached the stage where the toilet was being used every 5 mins and lots of belly rumbles.

The procedure is pretty easy and pain free (apart from the needle), The results take around two weeks to get back to your doctor. just make sure you have plenty of toilet access on the way home and for the rest of the day.


Only complain i have is the really bad headache i have had since leaving the hospital and my baboon bum. Dont know if the headache is due to the hospital or what but DHC takes care of that.


----------



## David

That was a great writeup, thank you so much for sharing it!


----------



## highlandsrock

Hello Neville

Have you had the results of your MRI yet? I had the same test done at the end of April and also recorded my experience. The worst bit for me was breathing out and then holding one's breath whilst lying face down with my arms above my head.

"I hadn't had an MRI scan before so wasn't sure what to expect. The main thing I'd been told was that some patients found the whole process claustrophobic.  Because the scan was concentrating on the digestive system I wasn't allowed to eat for the 8 hours prior to the test and I was asked to arrive 1 hour early to drink a "special fluid". This fluid looked very much like wallpaper paste but lemon flavoured. I had a litre to drink and as I got closer to the bottom of the jug the consistency felt even more like wallpaper paste. The nurse then put a canula into my arm ready for the contrast dye to be introduced later in the test.

When the liquid had had time to move into my system I was taken into the scanner room. You're confronted with a large, ring doughnut shaped bit of kit with a trolley that slides in and out . I was asked to lie face down on the trolley with my arms above my head. Not the most comfortable position when you've just drunk a litre of wallpaper paste. The radiographer explains what to expect and tells you that at various points within the test process you will be asked to hold your breath. Didn't sound like a problem but you have to exhale first and that makes it a lot more difficult. You are given a set of headphones to wear as the machine is "quite noisy". At least I didn't get claustrophobia as I went into the "tunnel" feet first.

She wasn't kidding about noisy. The best way I can describe it is being caught in the middle of a game of space invaders. The machine makes some very loud sounds and then, towards the end of the first test session, the table you are lying on starts to vibrate. A very strange feeling. The contrast dye is then introduced and the whole test sequence repeated.

When the tests were completed and I was off of the table the nurse asked me how I was getting home. I said by public transport. He replied that the litre of liquid that I had drunk was specially formulated not to be absorbed by the body and that I might want to wait around a bit before catching a train. I then realised the significance of his comment! I didn't actually have a problem and made it comfortably home."

Unfortunately the results appear to show inflammation has returned both in the small and large bowels. No what I was expecting. 

Regards

Nigel


----------



## deb123

Thankyou NevilleTanner, and HighlandsRock,

I have my MRI small bowel study at Southampton General on Friday, and have to drink the fluid you have described.  Your tip about taking some squash to mix with it it one i will definitely do, i am a complete baby about taking liquids and usually vomit them back up.

This is will be my second scan in two weeks, and i hate them!  Its strange because all the other tests i have endured are nothing compared to the dreaded MRI!

I dont really understand why they freak me out, and the only way i can deal with them is to count away the minutes.


----------



## LittleChloe

Thanks for the information everybody!  Chloe goes for an MRI tomorrow just to check things out.  I can always count on this forum to get exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## highlandsrock

Hello Deb123

Good luck with your scan on Friday. It's funny how certain tests or procedures can get to you. I'm OK with MRI scans but a silly thing like the B12 injections, I've been having over the last 2 weeks, are just a little off-putting. I think it has something to do with the length of the needle!

I've got another MRI scan tomorrow at Guy's but it's only for liver and spleen so there is no prep to be drunk. Not sure if there will be any marker die needed. I'm planning to disappear from work for an hour or so for the scan and then return after lunch.

Regards

Nigel


----------



## deb123

I would have the B12 everyday, instead of the MRI!!!
Hope all goes well tomorrow with yours.


----------



## nevilletanner

Hi again,

Well the night of the scan was quite bad, going to the toilet became my only perpose in life for many hours, as stated above the fluid is NOT absorbed by your body so it has to come out of your bum - i had the fluid between 10 and 11 am, the last D attack was at 22.30 the same day.

The fluid i had was very much like ordinary water, defo not like wallpaper paste, i guess its different for different hospitals depending on the mri manufacturer - mine was a TOSHIBA ( only noticed as its the same make as my tv.

Nigel, Still waiting for the results, i should be getting a apointment with the specialist this month ( i wont hold my breath though), ill post when i get them.

the MRI to be honest is at best uncomfortable (as you have to hold all that liquid in), there is no pain what so ever, as to the noise - well i would describe it as a electric orbital sander mixed with a lorry reversing up and a car changing gear without the clutch.

if you claustraphobic they can give you a mild sedative but i really didnt find this a issue.

One difference is that on mine i had to lay on my back with a plastic restraint on my chest (not really a restraint but its the best way i can describe it).

NO WORRIES with the mri , but get out a needle and i am on the verge of fainting or running 

here is the scanner i was in -






and this is the chest restraint  - 







and here is some of the sound

[youtube]8oI9YnhPNcQ[/youtube]


----------



## highlandsrock

I'm pleased to report my MRI scan today was fine. It was head first but lying on my back this time, much nicer than on your front with your arms above your head. No fasting required for a spleen and liver scan. Must have taken about 20 minutes overall. Didn't feel the marker dye being injected, normally you get a cold feeling up your arm. Will get the results on Monday week when I see my consultant. Took advantage of my trip to Guys to take some photos of "The Shard" which is being officially inaugurated tonight. There were lots of police wandering around armed with sub machine guns (which is getting to be a more common sight in London nowadays).

Deb123 - Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Regards

Nigel


----------



## nevilletanner

Well i had to pay a visit to my doctor to get more DHC (dihydrocodeine) and asacol as im getting low.

talking away to him and he says " seen the specialist yet for the results of your mri ?"

"no" i say "should get a appointment within the next few weeks"

"ow" he says " well i can see the results on my computer, i dont surpose its a shock if i tell you your crohns is very much active, mainy down your right hand side, i guess thats why you want more pain killers"

me " no surprise there doc, by the way the DHC, it says only one every 4 hours when needed - well there good but still getting pain when its bad"

doc "no problem - just either double or triple the dose, ermmm ermmm im no surgeon but i can tell you that its best if it gets cut out so dont be surprised when the specialist tell you that he wants you in for a week"

well im well peeved off now, i really could do without this news


----------



## highlandsrock

Hello Neville

That's no way to be told that sort of news without being prepared for it. I'm surprised your hospital didn't make you a follow-up appointment when they gave you a date for the scan. Nowadays, if I know when I'm going to have a test, I contact my consultant's secretary and ask her to slot in an appointment as soon as possible so I'm not waiting around, wondering what's happening..

I saw my consultant yesterday to get the results from my liver/spleen scan I mentioned in a previous post. The good news is there is no sign of primary sclerosing cholangitis; the bad news is they've found blood clot in my liver and it probably explains the symptoms that lead to my emergency trip to hospital at the end of May. I'm not sure how worried I should be about the clot. It's been there some time as they can see it on the previous MRI scan. My consultant seems fairly laid back so I'm going to try and be the same.


----------



## nevilletanner

In all honesty i like the way my doctor is, straight to the point with no fumbling about.

He is the kind that does not argue about the meds i am on or want, but also will not let me do stupid thinks ( like stronger pain killers when its not really the answer).

A few months ago i had a chat with him about getting a mri and a colonoscopy, as i said to him that its seems stupid to do both tests when one or the other will do.

He said "look take both tests, if it shows active crohns then we will decide on cancelling the other test but personally i woulnt want the colonoscopy either but in your situation i would have it"

sounds fair to me


----------



## crunch

just to say my small bowel study was very similar to other reports.  Liquid you have to drink is the same as for colonoscopy and gather it changes depending on your hospital or PCT - oxford use pills swindon cleanprep which makes me hurl when I smell it.  Reason is it sucks in the water from the surrounds and makes it show up better on the MRI.

Felt the cold sensation up the arm from the blood system contrast and vision was blurry after we finished due to the  second set of buscopan to stop bowel contractions

Got the result the same day to find activity in small bowel, where no-one had ever looked before - so good to know, but bad news, but good that no sign of strictures...

Didn't have a problem with mine, except needles - never keen and apparently I have wonky veins on one side that bend the needle!!


----------



## sickinlk

can i just ask, is there a prep b4 an mri same as colonoscopy for the bowel.  i mean will i need an empty, clean bowel for the procedure.  Im due 1 shortly.  dont have an app yet.  i have pancreaititis and UC.  not sure what the mri is for exactly.  When i had a cat scan recently i had the worst pancreatic attack ever afterwards.  is the stuff they put into your veins the same for mri?  

Ju


----------



## nevilletanner

simple answer --- NO !! 

on a colonoscopy they give you a fluid to `clean you out`

on a mri thay give you a contrast agent to drink so it shows your bowels better

the IV does the same , ie its a contrast agent but it is different to a ct
as a ct needs a agent that will show up on x-rays, while a mri needs to show up with magnetic resonance ( completely different and much safer than a ct ).


----------



## sickinlk

thanks the info,
on reflection i think the MRI is to look at the pancreas and the bilary tree.  

Ju


----------



## Manorexico

I had an MRI of the abdomen last week, I had to drink the wall paper paste like stuff too. I can tell you that within 20 minutes of drinking the stuff I was in horrific pain they said its because of a stricture. I made it about 30 minutes after drinking it before I was puking and pooping my pants. Just a warning to you guys who need the MRI bring extra pants and a depends or something. That stuff comes out really quick.


----------



## nevilletanner

like i have said before - different places different treatment.

in the uk they give you a jug ( approx 1 - 1.5 litres ) of a strange tasting liquid that looks and has the same texture as plain drinking water, definatly not like wallpaper paste.

the liquid cannot actually be absorbed into the body therefore it goes in and a hour or so later it comes out again, be it quite rapidly !
Its also very easy to keep down.


----------



## sickinlk

Manorexico said:


> I had an MRI of the abdomen last week, I had to drink the wall paper paste like stuff too. I can tell you that within 20 minutes of drinking the stuff I was in horrific pain they said its because of a stricture. I made it about 30 minutes after drinking it before I was puking and pooping my pants. Just a warning to you guys who need the MRI bring extra pants and a depends or something. That stuff comes out really quick.


hey just curious.  did the MRI go ahead?  did they get it done b4 the puking and pooping i mean.

Ju


----------



## highlandsrock

I had my MRI scan done at St.Thomas' up in London back in April and the prep was certainly the same consistency as wallpaper paste and got thicker as you reached the bottom of the jug. So it may be that the liquid they give you depends on the results they are looking for or maybe it's the particular brand favoured by your hospital.

I've read some forum posts reporting that they had to drink four litres of prep liquid before having a colonoscopy whereas I've only had a small bottle of senna liquid and around half a litre of prep. (I don't think I could manage four litres, I had to drink two litres of water in an hour for an ultrasound scan a few years back at that was daunting).

I'm now "looking forward" to my next procedure - an upper GI scan on Monday. Definitely going to ask to be heavily sedated for that one.


----------



## heisenberg

I've heard lots of people say that the fluid you drink will come out of you rather rapidly soon after the MRI scan - I guess I am a bit of a freak because it actually took 9 hours from the point of me first starting to drink for it to come out the other end!


----------



## xSophiexx

I had an MRI Scan on Monday in South East London (UK)

Pretty much the same drill as others above...

Special low residue diet day before scan (Slice of toast and boiled egg for breakfast, Small portion of Grilled Chicken/ White fish and small portion of bread or boiled potatoes for lunch, clear soup for dinner, Water as needed) and Nil by mouth except for one glass water on day of scan.

On arrival at centre filled out the necessary safety forms then had to drink 2 and a bit pint glasses of Mannitol mixed with water within 1 hour.
It was the look / consistency of water and tasted of water except for a bit of a sweet after taste - I am the biggest baby when it comes to stomaching preps etc and this was entirely tolerable. The only issue was the volume of the liquid on an empty stomach.. got a bit bloaty / felt bit sick when I neared the end of the drink.

Canula was then inserted and Buscopan given intravenously - Nurse told me this was so that the images were as clear as possible as the natural movement of the bowel can cause blurred images - Fair enough. This gave me the worlds worst dry mouth.

Laid on my right side for a bit then was taken into the MRI scanner.
Was laid flat on my back a big plastic strappy thing was put over my stomach the emergency button was put in my hand and they put headphones on and played music (which you can choose from a folder karaoke style before hand haha).
And then the scan began it's a lot of "Breathe in, breathe out, Breathe in and hold your breath" you then hold your breath for like 20seconds, the machine makes some REALLY LOUD noises and then you breathe normal again, did this about 5 times then had 5 minutes of normal breathing - at this point they told me to take lots of deep breaths to try and get the contrast moving through my digestive system - guess I was a little slow lol.
Then another set of breathe holding, then another break, then they came and put the IV contrast in the canula - couldn't even feel it.
Another set of about 4 breathe holdings and it was over and done with! Pain free and took about 45mins in total in the actual scanner.

The nurse then came and took the Canula out - kept asking if I needed the loo and if my tummy was okay lol. I think it must be completely different for everyone with regards to how quickly the liquid comes back out so to speak.
For me it was about 4 hours from drinking it and from there on coming back out again ALL night long. Alot of strange rumblings as well!!

All in all in my opinion the MRI experience in the UK is not so bad at all!


----------

